
UK now the worst-performing advanced economy in the world after Brexit vote - wjh_
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/uk-worst-performing-advanced-economy-world-post-brexit-slump-election-pound-sterling-a7766286.html
======
sharemywin
.03 isn't much better for US.

